# Canon Printer Setup with Ubuntu 8.0



## rehmann (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello:
I have installed Ubuntu 8.0 under Windows XP and am trying to figure out printer setup. Sytem info is as follows: Windows XP Media Center 2005 SP2, Canon MP800 and Canon MX700 printers connected to desktop via USB, Dlink DI624 router used for my network. The desktop is wired to the router, my Toshiba laptop is wireless to the network. The wireless connection appears to be working fine under Ubuntu as I have been able to connect to the internet etc. I checked Ubuntu help for printers in wireless network connections and followed the instructions correctly I think. However once I get to the point of identifiying my Canon printers there are no listings for either the MP800 or MX700. I have tried to get a connection using the closest number such as MP810 and clicking on "print test page" with no success I've also started to do a Google search fro assistance but haven't found a solution yet. Can anyone assist in getting my MP800 working with Ubuntu. Thanks
Steve Rehmann


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi rehmann,

I don't know what you mean by installing Ubuntu "under" WinXP, but let's say you are booted into an Ubuntu environment and want to activate the cups printer driver system for your cannon printer (I have an hp PSC 1315).

The way I boot up the driver for my hp printer is as follows (cannon should be similar with a different driver choice obviously):
Select: Main menu>System>Administration>Printing

This will bring up the Printer Configuration Window
Select: New Printer (regardless of what is there)

This will cause the Ubuntu system to search for printers
Select: Forward for the found printer

This will cause the Ubuntu system to search for drivers for the found printer

Select: Forward for the found driver (in my case HP, in your case Cannon)
Select: Forward for the found model (PSC 1310 in my case for PSC 1315 model)
Rename the printer to a smaller string: hp in my case
Click on Apply
Select hp printer in window (brings up configuration menu for printer options)
Select Printer Options tab
Choose Printout Mode: (Normal Grayscale: black cartridge) default is color
Click on Apply
Select File>Quit and you are done.

The command to first query the print queue's readiness and then print a small text file, test.txt (which you must create) is:
$ lpq
hp is ready Note: your cannon printer name instead of my hp named printer queue
no entries

$ lpr -Php text.txt Note: replace the hp with the name you gave your cannon printer

This will print the small test text file named test.txt (which you must create first).

-- Tom


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I'd suggest connecting the MX700 directly to router with standard CAT5 network cable if they are in close proximity, assigning a fixed IP address 192.168.001.xxx and then trying to use either Ubuntu LPD/LPR Host or Printer set up or the IPP set. This is what I did (LPR) with an older Minolta Magicolor 2200 laser. One advantage of the LPR/IP connection is I can use the printer from any of my other computers at any time (not like using a network printer that is connected to another computer that has to be on to use printer) so whichever computer is on I can always print to the networked printer.

This is assuming your MX700 has network capabilities - it showed to have that in specs I looked at.

I'm running two XP machines with Hardy Heron installed within Windows and enjoying.

PS - This works with all my machines hard wired or wireless (8 total - 4 wireless and 4 hardwired.)


----------

